# Gangly no more!



## bevillenz (Sep 25, 2011)

I never thought Waiau would look like a mature dog after a long stretch in the ganglies, but he does now. Only took 2 years! 

Photos are him at 8 mos. and again at 2.5 yrs. What a difference!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

What a nice looking boy he is<:


----------



## rosebudcorner (Apr 15, 2014)

Oh he's gorgeous! Love his name too!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

What a little sweetie pie! Bet your boys just LOVE him. Mine have a love affair with the neighborhood kids: they get Christmas presents, treats and special huggies. The kids absolutely adore them and come running to hug and love on them and to take turns walking them. (And when I mention walkies, Wrigley and Roxie can't wait to see the kids)

Love his name -- how apropos for a little stick chewer. There must be something good in those sticks, because every one of mine has been a stick shredder/eater.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow ..he is handsome! He is has filled out nicely!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Waiau is a beautiful boy.


----------



## Avanna (Apr 15, 2014)

He's so gorgeous! <3 You must be very proud!


----------

